# Enamelware basin as a vessel sink?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

What are some thoughts on this? 
I have an antique wash stand kind of like this: 









that I want to use for the bathroom vanity in our main bath. I'm thinking the plumbing can be tucked behind the door on the right, and the basin placed directly above it, on the right side of the top. 

but I'm trying to find something to use for a basin. I'm planning on something vessel-style, but I'm not sure if I want to drill a drain-hole in the bottom of a typical enamelware basin. Once you get a rough edge, it seems like they chip out so easily. But then, I'd seal/caulk it, right? I wish I could find an actual vessel sink that just _looks_ like enamelware. 

Help me think through this! lol


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Hubby's bathroom has a big old antique copper sink in it....just love it.....it is cut out and the vanity is just wood and open....I have one just like you show but all drawers in it...love those old styles....


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've seen, on dec shows, using a ceiling light fixture cover, turned upside down used. Hope I explained that right. Have also heard, water splashes out easily from a vessel sink. Light fixture cover has hole that matches hole in sink.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You are going to have a problem with the enamelware. Once you drill that hole through it, if you don't cover every single spot of raw metal with a serious sealant that withstand the movement from bumping it and the expansion from hot water etc.. it will rust through in no time at all.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I thought. Once you get a rough edge, it just goes... I'm not sure I could caulk it well enough and I sure don't want it leaking on my (sealed) wash stand top.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Love that wash stand!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Your idea sounds good at first.. but there are some problems. You will want an over flow. That whole rust thing, then your cabinet itself will need a water proof sealer. Not say it can't be done, but I would shop around for a real sink designed for the job.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

The wash stand itself is going to get about 37 coats of poly, I think. It won't look as good as a non-plastic sealant, but it'll be waterproof. 


so far as an overflow, what do vessel sinks _do_ for an overflow?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Isn't this going to require that you cut(GASP!..... A moment here to recover please)a hole in that beautiful antique stand? Say it ain't so.:awh:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

But only big enough for the drain pipe! Precisely why i want a vessel style, rather than a standard drop-in
And mine isnt quite as nice as the one i pictured. No turned legs, or perfect top, but still lovely...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Mickey said:


> Isn't this going to require that you cut(GASP!..... A moment here to recover please)a hole in that beautiful antique stand? Say it ain't so.:awh:


That was my first thought too.... but if she removes the original top properly, and tucks it a way in a safe place there is really no harm done. Once our happy home maker figures out for herself after a few years just what a nuisance this type set up really is, she can put the original top back on... waa laa... she still has a beautiful cabinet complete with its full cash value instead of a cabinet worth maybe 5 bucks to someone someday at a yard sale.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

ErinP said:


> The wash stand itself is going to get about 37 coats of poly, I think. It won't look as good as a non-plastic sealant, but it'll be waterproof.
> 
> 
> so far as an overflow, what do vessel sinks _do_ for an overflow?


I used 3 coats poly on our cabinet top, its holding up beautifully. To the best of my knowledge vessel sinks have no built in overflow... therefor are subject to creating huge problems if the faucets develop a leak or someone leave the water on too long.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

ErinP said:


> But only big enough for the drain pipe! Precisely why i want a vessel style, rather than a standard drop-in
> And mine isnt quite as nice as the one i pictured. No turned legs, or perfect top, but still lovely...


And the faucets would come through a wall? just asking. A hole is a hole... it will totally destroy any cash value for the grandkids when they auction every thing off upon your departure.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I honestly don't care about value, either real or theoretical. 
I bought this with the intention of being the bathroom sink in my new, main bath. A friend of mine did it with a dresser and it came out really neat . And yes, the faucets are wall-mount.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think WIHH has one something like that, if she doesn't see this why don't you pm her?

You might be able to find the bowl from a pitcher and bowl set and drill a hole. If you use the right kind of drill, it should work.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> That was my first thought too.... but if she removes the original top properly, and tucks it a way in a safe place there is really no harm done. Once our happy home maker figures out for herself after a few years just what a nuisance this type set up really is, she can put the original top back on... waa laa... she still has a beautiful cabinet complete with its full cash value instead of a cabinet worth maybe 5 bucks to someone someday at a yard sale.


Yes this this!:bow:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Maybe I've attended far too many auctions in my life, but I just really don't see the point in "investing" in antiques. (Because its the rare auction where the seller thinks their "investment" even came close to paying off)

I buy antiques because they're pretty, durable and, most importantly, *useful*. If I don't have a purpose, i probably wont waste space on it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

ErinP said:


> Maybe I've attended far too many auctions in my life, but I just really don't see the point in "investing" in antiques. (Because its the rare auction where the seller thinks their "investment" even came close to paying off)
> 
> I buy antiques because they're pretty, durable and, most importantly, *useful*. If I don't have a purpose, i probably wont waste space on it.


To each their own.... its actually good for my great grands if everyone else paints, cuts up, refinishes and refurbishes their antiques. My antiques become just a little more rare and therefor more valuable every time someone else destroys theirs. I too use them, on a daily basis because they are better quality than most things you can buy today. I also know they will increase in value over time if they are not trashed thus increasing the overall value of my estate.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I agree with you Erin. My house is almost completely furnished with antiques and I use them all, but I guess it's a little shocking to me to think of deliberately damaging one. 
But, it's your washstand and you're certainly free to do whatever you wish with it. I'm sorry I took your thread in a direction that you didn't intend for it to go.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

We did the same thing but just used a normal sink (got it for $25 at the Habitat Restore!) I'm not sure why YH thinks this set-up would be a nuisance ... it has worked out fine for us. I like having the large amount of storage space inside the old buffet ... much more than you'd usually have with a normal vanity. And this "priceless antique" only cost $50 on Craigslist, so I wasn't reluctant to repurpose it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

willow_girl said:


> We did the same thing but just used a normal sink (got it for $25 at the Habitat Restore!) I'm not sure why YH thinks this set-up would be a nuisance ... it has worked out fine for us. I like having the large amount of storage space inside the old buffet ... much more than you'd usually have with a normal vanity. And this "priceless antique" only cost $50 on Craigslist, so I wasn't reluctant to repurpose it.


Your set up is quite different than what the op is contemplating. First you have a sink designed as a sink. Much easier to maintain, pretty sure it has over flow protection and much more stability. Also I am pretty certain your cabinet is constructed with lower grade wood with a veneer layer in an attempt to make it appear better than it is. The cabinet in the op's photo does appear to be the real deal. It also appears to have at least a 75year head start towards antiquity. Apples oranges and like that.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

A vessel sink IS designed as a sink... 
And the above is a picture of a wash stand _kind of_ like mine. As stated in my original post, it's not mine. 
Also I've seen very little antique furniture that _didn't_ have a veneer on it. :shrug:

But I'm going to bet willow's buffet is older than you think. Probably '20s at the newest and most likely a quarter-sawn oak veneer... 
It's guessing it's about the same age as my washstand. And I envy you your $50 CL find, willow. I got run up to $95! at yesterday's auction. (Full of "valuable antiques" btw, that went for about $50-100 for the most part...Just like any other auction.)


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> But I'm going to bet willow's buffet is older than you think. Probably '20s at the newest and most likely a quarter-sawn oak veneer...


Yes, Sears Roebuck & Co. sold these things by the score right around the turn of the last century! This actually is the second one I've owned (the first still had its upper piece with a shelf over a mirror). It was in pretty rough shape when we bought it ... the drawer was stuck shut, one door was damaged (DBF turned it inside-out), some knobs were chipped, and there were staining and discoloration in the veneer (oak blackens when it gets wet!) necessitating the paint job. We used spray paint, which allows the grain of the oak veneer to show through, and put a couple of coats of polyurethane on top. A "before":


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> right around the turn of the last century


That's what I figured. It's about the same age as my wash stand. I'm putting it around turn of the century, also (probably closer to teens), since it has steel wheels. That seems to have been the newest gizmo in that era.


----------

